# How are Guests of Honor picked?



## Sarahcat (Feb 22, 2014)

Just randomly popped into my head now.

I read the Wikifur page on this, however I'm still a little confused. How are they picked, does the person(s) selected have to have contributed to the community for a certain number of years? What determines how they get in? To my understanding, they choose somebody with a background in a particular subject that they execute well (artists, fursuit makers, comedians, writers, song artists, etc.)

I've been to conventions in the past where the GoHs were not very well known by most of the attendees, but also been to conventions where attendees went insane for a particular GoH(s).

Any input is good input.


----------



## Corto (Feb 22, 2014)

Russian roulette


----------



## DuncanHusky (Feb 24, 2014)

I can't speak for any other convention, but at Midwest FurFest (where I have been chairman), we typically take suggestions from attendees and staff and put it all together. The chairman then sorts through all of the nominees and chooses who they think would be the best choice on a number of criteria, including availability, professionalism, what they can bring to the attendees and to the convention, and a host of other things. In the end, though, who is chosen is purely up to the chairman. Midwest FurFest has always chosen their guests of honor from within the fandom - that's not to say it's the right way or the only way, but that is our "niche" that is right for us. We do not pay appearance fees for any guests, although we do reimburse travel expenses.

Duncan da Husky


----------



## Rivercoon (Mar 10, 2014)

It is probably a little different for every con but some of the important consideration would be:

How well know is the person, both to the Con Com and fans in general? (Hopefully staff knows the difference.)
Will having them as a guest likely bring people to the con?
Has anyone on staff worked with them before and know of any quirks that need to be considered?
What can they reasonable be expected to do at the con? (Panels, writer's workshop, art demonstrations?)
How much will it cost to get them to attend the con? (Are they local or will then need to be flown in? Would they want to bring their family with them at the convention's expense? Speaker fees?)
Will having them as a guest open up the possibility of inviting other guests in the future?
And of course are they interested and available.


----------

